# Arctic Blast coming to Northeast next week



## corey21 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Winter Storm Warning*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHARLESTON WV
241 PM EST WED JAN 16 2013

...LOW PRESSURE PASSES SOUTH...SPREADING HEAVY SNOW ACROSS CENTRAL
AND SOUTHERN MOUNTAINS.

VAZ003-004-WVZ033>036-170345-
/O.NEW.KRLX.WS.W.0001.130117T1000Z-130118T0600Z/
DICKENSON-BUCHANAN-MCDOWELL-WYOMING-RALEIGH-FAYETTE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CLINTWOOD...GRUNDY...VANSANT...WELCH...
GARY...WAR...MULLENS...OCEANA...PINEVILLE...BECKLEY...OAK HILL...
FAYETTEVILLE...MONTGOMERY
241 PM EST WED JAN 16 2013

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM THURSDAY TO 1 AM EST
FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHARLESTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM THURSDAY
TO 1 AM EST FRIDAY.

* LOCATIONS...DICKENSON...BUCHANAN...MCDOWELL...WYOMING...RALEIGH
  AND FAYETTE COUNTIES.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW. BRIEF PERIOD OF FREEZING RAIN.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...5 TO 8 INCHES. LOCALIZED HEAVIER SNOW
  AMOUNTS POSSIBLE HIGHER ELEVATIONS.

* ICE ACCUMULATIONS...A TENTH OF AN INCH OR LESS.

* TIMING...THE BULK OF SNOW WILL OCCUR FROM 6 AM TO 6 PM THURSDAY.

* IMPACTS...UNTREATED ROADS MAY BECOME SNOW COVERED AND ICY. WET
  SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ON TREES AND POWER LINES MAY PRODUCE POWER
  FLUCTUATIONS OR OUTAGES.

* WINDS...NORTH 5 TO 10 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE UPPER 20S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW MEANS SEVERE WINTER
WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. SIGNIFICANT
AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE FORECAST THAT WILL MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS.
ONLY TRAVEL IN AN EMERGENCY. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...KEEP AN
EXTRA FLASHLIGHT...FOOD...AND WATER IN YOUR VEHICLE IN CASE
OF AN EMERGENCY.

PLEASE REPORT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
BY CALLING TOLL FREE...800-401-9535...WHEN YOU CAN DO SO SAFELY.

YOU CAN ALSO REPORT WINTER WEATHER BY POSTING YOUR REPORT TO THE
CHARLESTON WEST VIRGINIA NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE FACEBOOK
PAGE...OR BY USING THE TWITTER HASHTAG...NWSRLX.

ADDITIONAL DETAILS CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/RLX.

&&

$$


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck. Glad you are getting it and so far almost all the snow has missed us this winter. We have less than an inch on the ground.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 16, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Good luck. Glad you are getting it and so far almost all the snow has missed us this winter. We have less than an inch on the ground.


Thank you. We could lose power if that forecast is right we usually do.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 16, 2013)

Its been snowing with freezing drizzle on and off for 24 hours now. Its damp and raw out, and sloppier then hell. Waiting for branches to start falling under the weight of the ice. One good thing- the wood stove is crankin


----------



## corey21 (Jan 16, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Its been snowing with freezing drizzle on and off for 24 hours now. Its damp and raw out, and sloppier then hell. Waiting for branches to start falling under the weight of the ice. One good thing- the wood stove is crankin


Yep im glad i got the kinks worked out of the stove don't have no issues staying warm.


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 16, 2013)

I will attempt to post a snowfall model for you Virginians (take with a grain of salt please, but there is a lot of energy up there)


----------



## evilgriff (Jan 16, 2013)

This is why I love the woodstove so much. The cold weather does not affect my wallet. Only thing I enjoy more is watching the oil delivery truck drive by instead of stopping at my house.



http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/waves-of-arctic-air-into-next/4270948


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm patiently waiting for some real winter weather so I can crank my stoves up a little......this running just barely over "idle" is getting old.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

What temps are coming your way with this Artic Cold front? I think we might see - 15.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 16, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> I will attempt to post a snowfall model for you Virginians (take with a grain of salt please, but there is a lot of energy up there)
> View attachment 89649


That would put me in the 9 to 10 inch range.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

We are expecting 3-6 on Friday which will make it nice.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2013)

zap said:


> What temps are coming your way with this Artic Cold front? I think we might see - 15.


 I saw some low single digits, but that's apt to change as it seems they adjust it lower each day.....
I know when it's zero or lower outside because when I walk out on the backporch to go to work in the morning just by the way the air feels in my breathing.  It's been awhile since we've had any real stretch of cold air, it doesn't look like this one is going to be all that cold.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I saw some low single digits, but that's apt to change as it seems they adjust it lower each day.....
> I know when it's zero or lower outside because when I walk out on the backporch to go to work in the morning just by the way the air feels in my breathing. It's been awhile since we've had any real stretch of cold air, it doesn't look like this one is going to be all that cold.


Last night when I checked the weather they had us going down to -23 on Tuessday, today they bumped it up to -7.

This morning I walked out of the garage,I look down the driveway and the turkeys were gliding in for a landing, gotta grab my camera tomorrow.

Tuesday I was coming out of the woods from a small walk, the turkey flew right in front of me, missed by about four feet.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2013)

zap said:


> Last night when I checked the weather they had us going down to -23 on Tuessday, today they bumped it up to -7.
> 
> This morning I walked out of the garage,I look down the driveway and the turkeys were gliding in for a landing, gotta grab my camera tomorrow.
> 
> Tuesday I was coming out of the woods from a small walk, *the turkey flew right in front of me, missed by about four feet*.


 He'd be laying in the roaster if that was me!!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 16, 2013)

49 here today,35 tommorow,50 on Friday,42 on Saturday.Then 18 Sunday,14 Monday & 9 on Tuesday if we're lucky.Lows -10 by Tuesday morning,warming back up middle of next week.Most all the snow from the pre Christmas blizzard is gone now,a few piles in parking lots & a couple inches left on north/west facing slopes in rural areas.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 16, 2013)

Going down to -20 tonight.  Heavy NW wind all day tomorrow high -17.  Beginning Sunday night -26 night/-18 days.  Now we are finally getting some winter.....................


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> He'd be laying in the roaster if that was me!!


You always bring a shotgun on your walk?


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2013)

zap said:


> You always bring a shotgun on your walk?


 no, but I usually have my semi-auto pistol......OOOPS, we aren't allowed to talk about them here on this forum!


----------



## fossil (Jan 16, 2013)

At four feet, a real man wouldn't need a firearm at all.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2013)

fossil said:


> At four feet, a real man wouldn't need a firearm at all.


 yeah, but it sure is fun.......didn't say I NEEDED it.  I WANTED to have it......


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2013)

You have to watch taking walks in the woods around these parts......this happened a couple weeks ago and State College ain't but over the mountain from us.....pays to be packing, and this is only one instance.....

http://www.centredaily.com/2012/12/14/3434575/police-continue-search-for-man.html


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> You have to watch taking walks in the woods around these parts......this happened a couple weeks ago and State College ain't but over the mountain from us.....pays to be packing, and this is only one instance.....
> 
> http://www.centredaily.com/2012/12/14/3434575/police-continue-search-for-man.html


 
That sucks, lots of bad stuff happening in my old hometown.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 16, 2013)

zap said:


> We are expecting 3-6 on Friday which will make it nice.


I hope it does snow seems we are in a snow drought got plenty of rain but i hope for snow tomorrow.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 16, 2013)

They are saying it is going to real cold here also.


----------



## Dix (Jan 16, 2013)

fossil said:


> At four feet, a real man wouldn't need a firearm at all.


 

Or woman


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

Plenty of winter left if you live up here, it looks like the worst of the storm will stay southeast of us. Lake Ontario is still open so it's just a matter of time before we get Lake Effect.


----------



## lopiliberty (Jan 16, 2013)

Stop rubbing it in Its just not fair all these storms seem to go around me


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 16, 2013)

zap said:


> Lake Ontario is still open so it's just a matter of time before we get Lake Effect.


 
Ha, it NEVER freezes here.  Most we'll see is 10 or so feet of ice off shore, and ice volcanos.  If they didn't put the ice boom in on the upper river, we'd probably have warmer spring temps sooner....(because they release it so late, we have the ice from Erie floating around after ours is gone)


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 17, 2013)

Yess!!  we are finally getting some snow tomorrow night.  We've had crazy rain all week.   I'm about one rainy day away from crazy town at my job.  I even lost power for about 12 hours.  

They'll cancel school Friday and I'll have a wonderful 4 day weekend to play in the snow! (and get caught up with school )

*Winter Storm Warning in Western North Carolina*


Heavy snow expected over parts of the North Carolina Mountains and foothills Thursday and Thursday night.
Low pressure will develop across Central Georgia late tonight. And then move across the Midlands on Thursday. The low will spread another round of precipitation across the western Carolinas. As the low approaches the southeast coast, cold air will begin filtering into the far western mountains of North Carolina. This is expected to result in a quick transition to snow across portions of the mountains during the afternoon hours. Heavy accumulations of snow will be possible. During the evening hours the rain snow line will move eastward. Parts of the North Carolina foothills and Piedmont may see a period of accumulating snowfall during this time.
Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 1 pm Thursday to midnight EST Thursday night.

Locations: the central and northern mountains and adjacent foothills of North Carolina.
Hazards: Heavy snow.
Timing: a transition from rain to snow is expected by Thursday afternoon.
Accumulations: snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches at higher elevations. High elevations near the Tennessee state line could see 10 to 12 inches of snow. Accumulations in the valleys and foothills are forecast to receive 2 to 4 inches.
Impacts: snowfall creating hazardous driving conditions. Heavy wet snow combined with gusty winds may knock down trees and pull down power lines in some areas.
Temperatures: falling into the lower 30s by late afternoon.
Winds: north 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph.


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2013)

"Temperatures are expected to remain mostly seasonal until Sunday, when strong northwest winds push into the upper Midwest from Canada, dropping temperatures into the teens Sunday and into the single digits by Monday, the weather service said.

_*Temperatures could then dip below zero with wind chills of between 20 and 30 degrees below zero possible Monday night........."*_

I called the oil man today...........
The conversation went something like this:



Me, "Hi. We need to order a fill."
Him, "Okay, you've got a 275 gallon tank. You last filled up.......... ummmmmmmmmm..... 3 years ago???"
Me, "That's correct."
Him, "Ummm......."
Me, "We heat with wood now."
Him, "Ummm, okay. We can be out Thursday or Friday."
I tested the furnace out overnight last night. Still works! 
I call "Uncle" when the forecast is 20-30 degrees below zero, windchill.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 17, 2013)

Windchill doesn't really effect in the house unless you have poor insulation/sealing!  I'll notice it a bit when we get 60-70mph winds but more cause the house shakes a bit, not cause I'm loosing heat.


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2013)

I figured someone from Alaska would pop in here. 

I admit it.  

I'm a wimp.

But, in my defense, I'm just a girl.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jan 17, 2013)

I think my house would implode in those kinds of temps.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine sure does make noises when it drops down to -20, -30* temps.



dafattkidd said:


> I think my house would implode in those kinds of temps.


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2013)

dafattkidd said:


> I think my house would implode in those kinds of temps.


 
Well, I've never heard of a Wisconsin house imploding due to cold weather - but they sure can snap, crackle and pop from the cold.  Kind of freaky when the house does that......


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2013)

I probably should clarify: I'll keep the stove cooking but will have the furnace on in case inside temps drop too low during the night.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww, heck. I fired up the furnace when it got down to -12 at night. I hated it, but I did it.
Doesn't last long, you'll be back to a strictly wood diet before you know it.
I hope to be as well insulated as Nate someday. (I think he quits burning when it warms up to -20)


----------



## Shari (Jan 17, 2013)

What kind of gets my goat on all this is I've been down with a seasonal 'thing' since just before Christmas.  Finally switched doctors because my previous Dr. said whatever I had wasn't treatable.  Well, the new Dr. put me on new meds two days ago and I'm feeling a little better already.  In the mean time I've got a trailer full of rounds that's been sitting on my trailer since the week I got sick.  That REALLY bugs me.  

I have my own personal rule here:  NOTHING gets 'stored' on my trailer.  Trailers are meant to be used at the drop of a hat.  Right now, if I ran into a good scrounge I'd have to unload the trailer first.  Read:  "Work before work."  Ticks me off that stuff is still on there.

 Oh well, maybe the real cold weather won't last long and I'll be feeling better to get out there and get that stuff split/stacked.


----------



## HollowHill (Jan 17, 2013)

Hang in there, Shari, and I hope you do feel better soon.  I've still got 2 cords that need stacking from before Christmas and haven't been sick a day  I'm bracing for similar weather and my house does leak like a sieve, so the windchill is fully as effective inside as it is out  Keep warm!


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 17, 2013)

Meantime; the Gulf States and Heart of Dixie continue to kick our tail this winter...yet another WSWarning for central MS and flows into AL:



URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE JACKSON MS
404 AM CST THU JAN 17 2013

...WINTER STORM WITH HEAVY SNOW WILL IMPACT PORTIONS OF THE
ARKLAMISS REGION LATE TONIGHT INTO THURSDAY MORNING...

404 AM CST THU JAN 17 2013

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 AM CST THIS
MORNING...

* TIMING: SNOW WILL CONTINUE TO FALL OVER THE AREA THROUGH MID
  MORNING. PERIODS OF HEAVY SNOW WILL BE LIKELY...WITH THE HEAVIEST
  SNOW FALLING BETWEEN NOW AND 8 AM CST.

* MAIN IMPACT: SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 3 INCHES ARE EXPECTED WITH
  ISOLATED 4 INCH ACCUMULATIONS POSSIBLE.

* OTHER IMPACTS: DANGEROUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS WILL CONTINUE THIS
  MORNING. BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES WILL BE MOST SUSCEPTIBLE TO
  BECOMING SNOW AND SLUSH COVERED. THIS WINTER STORM WILL IMPACT THE
  MORNING COMMUTE IN THE JACKSON METRO AREA.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 17, 2013)

Wish we'd get a little snow over here....


----------



## corey21 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am beginning to wonder if it is going to do any thing or not i think more cold air is needed.


----------



## tbuff (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree, when I go out in the morning to warm up the car it looks, fells and smells like snow. Then its 50'f by lunchtime and raining. I even put a spoon under my pillow and wore my pj's inside out, still no snow!


----------



## corey21 (Jan 17, 2013)

tbuff said:


> I agree, when I go out in the morning to warm up the car it looks, fells and smells like snow. Then its 50'f by lunchtime and raining. I even put a spoon under my pillow and wore my pj's inside out, still no snow!


There is precip over me but it is like there is a dry air mass in place.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 17, 2013)

Shari said:


> I probably should clarify: I'll keep the stove cooking but will have the furnace on in case inside temps drop too low during the night.


 I do this when the temps overnight are expect to be 30*F _above_.....can't have the Wife get a chill


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 17, 2013)

corey21 said:


> I am beginning to wonder if it is going to do any thing or not i think more cold air is needed.


That's what they thought in MS. (3" has been reported so far at several stations)
Surface temps are not the whole story. 
Another thing; your low temp is expected to fall to teens/20s Friday.
Check back tonight.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm seeing teens coming to Northwest Jersey for the weekend/early next week!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 17, 2013)

Winds do effect us, but we know why.  They come in through the attic vents and right down into the living room via the largish hole in the ceiling.  We're working on that.

We had steady 20-25 MPH winds this morning.  It was unusually cold and I could smell the VF had been on when I got up this morning.  Hopefully the winds knock off before it drops to the teens tonight, or one of us will be in the attic moving some insulation.  When it's warmer out, the hole is nice, we don't need to open a window if we get overly excited in filling the stove, lol.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 17, 2013)

HollowHill said:


> Hang in there, Shari, and I hope you do feel better soon. I've still got 2 cords that need stacking from before Christmas and haven't been sick a day  I'm bracing for similar weather and my house does leak like a sieve, so the windchill is fully as effective inside as it is out  Keep warm!


 
Pfff...we've got about a PILE of wood, likely 3-5 cords still in rounds on the ground.  that's for spring CSS.  We don't do CSS in the winter, but we'll stop and pick up rounds by the road and add to the pile.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 17, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> That's what they thought in MS. (3" has been reported so far at several stations)
> Surface temps are not the whole story.
> Another thing; your low temp is expected to fall to teens/20s Friday.
> Check back tonight.


It is beginning to get a little cooler now and on radar it is starting to show more snow. Wind is picking up a little more also.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 17, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I'm seeing teens coming to Northwest Jersey for the weekend/early next week!


 When I got up it was 32 degrees, 20 minutes later we were at 16, with the windchill we are at 0.


----------



## fossil (Jan 17, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I'm seeing teens coming to Northwest Jersey for the weekend/early next week!


 
Already?  It's not Spring Break yet.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 17, 2013)

How's things going down there?  Saw two convoys of power company trucks southbound this morning.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 17, 2013)

3 inches of wet snow and pouring it iced before this started. Very dangerous roads and the power is flickering and trees sagging.

Wood stove is cranking away.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 17, 2013)

fossil said:


> Already? It's not Spring Break yet.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 17, 2013)

Been lucky the power is still on at my house. Looks like the storm is about over for me got 6 inches of wet snow.

Had a very interesting day trying to get back from town.


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 17, 2013)

From VaTech meteorology dept.......
They say power is out in parts of Blacksburg
Nice shot of the drill field:


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like the Southeast is getting quite a dump. Not sure if BrotherBart and MsCrabapple still have power. If not, at least they're warm. Stay safe out there folks, the roads are bad and a lot of folks in the south are not used to driving it this stuff.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> Looks like the Southeast is getting quite a dump. Not sure if BrotherBart and MsCrabapple still have power. If not, at least they're warm. Stay safe out there folks, the roads are bad and a lot of folks in the south are not used to driving it this stuff.


Not sure which county she lives in but here's a power outage map, I have some relatives that live northwest of Raleigh.
http://www.duke-energy.com/north-carolina/outages/current.asp#outagemap


----------



## corey21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well i got lucky my power stayed on at my house but 20 minutes away no power.


----------



## Dix (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope every one is OK down there.

Bringing up some of the 3 YO seasoned oak to the house this weekend, next weeks is gonna be a bear for us here.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 18, 2013)

We got zero snow.  ZERO


----------



## fossil (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> We got zero snow. ZERO


 
Hmm...that's very little if I remember my math correctly.


----------



## granpajohn (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> We got zero snow. ZERO


"Foothills Snow Shadow"
(image courtesy of Americanwx.com)





ETA......much fancier shot :


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 18, 2013)

Cool!   I am due south of Asheville right were the snow stops


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 18, 2013)

fossil said:


> Hmm...that's very little if I remember my math correctly.


 
<gets put in the corner for sassing and being an overall wise-ass>


----------



## fossil (Jan 18, 2013)

mumble, mumble, mumble


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> We got zero snow. ZERO


 
I take it there was school today. Sorry. At least enjoy the sunny 3 day weekend.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 19, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> <gets put in the corner for sassing and being an overall wise-ass>


I'm HOT FOR TEACHER 

Today  !! wind was really giving me a hard time


----------



## corey21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well my power went at 8 this morning got the genny going.

They must had to turn it off to work on something.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 26, 2013)

More cold air coming down via the bogyartic express for the end of next week for us.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 26, 2013)

zap said:


> More cold air coming down via the bogyartic express for the end of next week for us.


Yup, and I am going to be sure my wood is covered good, for when it rains and than turns real cold. 
Can't burn ice sickles


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 26, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Yup, and I am going to be sure my wood is covered good, for when it rains and than turns real cold.
> Can't burn ice sickles


For this week we'll push in some cherry since it will warm up, the sugar maple is up for the next cold snap, then back to the cherry for the rest of the year.


----------



## bsj425 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's your arctic blast......


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad news when 0º and snowy is a warming trend.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 27, 2013)

Dont see anything lower than 13 overnight in the next 10 days here. 54 forecast for wednesday.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like western PA will be feeling the front edge by next Thurs according to NOAA. But maybe that will be the worst of it. For sure you don't want to see North Dakota's predicted temps.
http://www.aviationweather.gov/adds/winds/


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 27, 2013)

Other than This Wed and Thur with lows about  -19     They are the same for the next 10 days as Pa has been for the past week. 20 high and 10 over night


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2013)

Pass. -19 is no picnic.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 28, 2013)

bsj425 said:


> Here's your arctic blast......


 
MAN !! Your going to be cooking on Wed, n Thur


----------



## bsj425 (Jan 28, 2013)

The funny part is you are right after a - 50 streak anything above 0 feels like shorts weather it is pretty crazy. We are sitting at -54 at the house right now ugh! I'm ready for summer !


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 28, 2013)

I would imagine a house has to be pretty tight and very well insulated to maintain a comfortable temp inside at -49 outside. Even at a 100 deg rise your only at 50 deg inside.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 30, 2013)

For Wednesday, this is nasty!


----------



## corey21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Been rainy all day and windy. Looks like the cold air is coming back tonight for here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 30, 2013)

corey21 said:


> Been rainy all day and windy. Looks like the cold air is coming back tonight for here.


 Just started raining here, the winds are picking up a bit but later this evening is when it's suppose to get bad.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 30, 2013)

zap said:


> Just started raining here, the winds are picking up a bit but later this evening is when it's suppose to get bad.


Yeah it is still raining here we are under a flood watch now.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 30, 2013)

bsj425 said:


> The funny part is you are right after a - 50 streak anything above 0 feels like shorts weather it is pretty crazy.


I noticed the same thing. After working outside on a couple days in the low 20s with wind, low 30s felt pretty warm. Ain't no -50, I know...had my fill of that kind of weather in WI all those years.
We were warm, then got drenched and winded last night, now it's dropping like a rock. Before I fired up the Fv I opened the lid, pulled the combustor, and dusted it and the screen. Then I loaded some Cherry in front, big split of Persimmon in the middle, Sugar Maple on top in back and a couple Ash splits on the bottom. Experimenting with the Ash in back/bottom to keep it burning a little faster and more completely at the end of the burn.
38 and dropping outside, with wind. 360 and rising on the stove top.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 30, 2013)

Had a weird experience today-I had some meetings in Trenton which is right on the Delaware River.  You could have walked across it last week the ice was so thick.  I was standing outside of a building overlooking the river and it was almost too warm to be wearing a suit jacket, but the river is still clogged with ice jams around the bridges to Pennsylvania.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 30, 2013)

I was foggy and rainin' like a sumbeech today after work, talk about goofy weather....

Looks like a big 180 degree turn after this evening, with highs for the wekend in the 20's.  Then next week around Tues/Wed, it's supposed to be up in the 40's again.  I'm so sick and tired of this roller coaster ride it isn't even funny.....

WHERE IN THE HELL IS WINTER?

I'm so disgusted I really don't think I'm going to do the maple syrup next month.  I just don't see any consistent temps, and I ain't doing all that work for a week or two of sugaring.......


----------



## jharkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I hear ya Scotty... This bouncing around has me wishing to just get it over with and bring on spring.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I was foggy and rainin' like a sumbeech today after work, talk about goofy weather....
> 
> Looks like a big 180 degree turn after this evening, with highs for the wekend in the 20's. Then next week around Tues/Wed, it's supposed to be up in the 40's again. I'm so sick and tired of this roller coaster ride it isn't even funny.....
> 
> ...


They say Feb. will have these swings, lots of sleds sitting around this year. We hit close to 60 today, the driveway is a sheet of ice in one section, hope it's down to the gravel by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 30, 2013)

zap said:


> They say Feb. will have these swings, lots of sleds sitting around this year. We hit close to 60 today, the driveway is a sheet of ice in one section, hope it's down to the gravel by tomorrow afternoon.


 yep it hit 62 here, was 60 yesterday.  I'm leaning towards no maple sugaring this year.  Just not worth the work if the cold nights aren't gonna be around.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> yep it hit 62 here, was 60 yesterday. I'm leaning towards no maple sugaring this year. Just not worth the work if the cold nights aren't gonna be around.


I think last year in this area was a bad year for sugaring, one guy did 30 percent of what he usually does.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It almost 60 right now. Tonight they are calling for 60mph winds, the 50s tomorrow and dipping back to seasonal weather Fri through the weekend, 30s and teens overnight.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 30, 2013)

zap said:


> I think last year in this area was a bad year for sugaring, one guy did 30 percent of what he usually does.


 It was horrible here, as well.  I normally do around 6-7 weeks of sugaring on a decent year, last year I barely got three weeks.  Had I done it in January, I'd have gotten 6 to 9 weeks!  Some guys took the chance and started out early last year and again this year, looks like I may have missed the boat.  but being I am not done with the living room, I haven't gotten much wood off of the farm this winter (also the lack of any real snowpack has hindered that as well), as I use the snowmobile/sleigh to get the wood I use in the evaporator.

There's always next year!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 30, 2013)

jharkin said:


> It almost 60 right now. Tonight they are calling for 60mph winds, the 50s tomorrow and dipping back to seasonal weather Fri through the weekend, 30s and teens overnight.


They called for heavy rain along with the high winds later tonight, so far the heavy rain is southeast of us, the wind is supposed to hit at 4 a.m. then last until 7 p.m.


----------



## Dix (Jan 30, 2013)

Covered up the exposed stacks while walking Murphles a while ago. We're gonna get drenched tonight with temps in the 40's tonight here in Icey Hollow.

Brought in firewood to get ahead for the blast coming in tomorrow night. I'll reload over the weekend for next week.

The driveways are a mess. Ruts, holes, tire marks.

Atleast the ice is gone


----------



## corey21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Now the forecast is for 3 inches of snow tomorrow night here.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 30, 2013)

The front is here the wind is gusting strong and it is trying sleet a little.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 30, 2013)

Heavy rain here expected to get 1-2  inches,  so will know tomorrow how close the forecast was. Tapering off now.


----------



## HDRock (Jan 31, 2013)

We had the rain and some flooding, was 51 at 3pm now 27 and windy.
Had one fire today let it go out 5 hrs ago, time to fire it up now


----------



## Thistle (Jan 31, 2013)

Sunday we had light freezing rain,thin coat of ice in the morning,light rain in afternoon/evening,temps upper 30's.Started snowing late Tuesday night,by early morning Wednesday 4 to 8 inches on the ground (6.4" here).Temps upper 20's,slowly falling with 40MPH gusts & near zero visibility.Travel not advised in rural areas.

Right now its 4 degrees w/ -19 windchill.May hit 8 for the high today if we're lucky.-8 tommorow morning,gradually warming up for the weekend. Low-mid 30's expected then.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 31, 2013)

We got some strong gusting last night. Some big trees came down in town knocking out power to a few areas and also blocking the road that is my primary route to work.  We heard a huge crash in the back yard around 6:30am and it turns out our giant white pine dropped a couple large branches (5-6"). Looks like about 2-3 stove loads once I cut it up.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy $#*&#&^  Right now its absolutely pouring rain outside, coming down horizontally. More big branches coming down.  It looks like TS Sandy conditions outside!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2013)

About the only good thing from the rain we received is it cleared most of the ice from our driveway, it also pushed the brook out over the banks, it should be worse tomorrow.

Starting to snow at the moment.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 31, 2013)

31 outside with snow and wind right now. They are calling for 3 inches tonight.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2013)

Things are getting worse on the Brook, up above us they brought in an excavator by the S curve, they brought another excavator on our property by the Brook to remove ice.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 31, 2013)

zap said:


> Things are getting worse on the Brook, up above us they brought in an excavator by the S curve, they brought another excavator on our property by the Brook to remove ice.


That looks like a mess, Stay safe.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2013)

corey21 said:


> That looks like a mess, Stay safe.


 Last time we had heavy,heavy rains it blew out 7 bridges in our town, two of the bridges the brook took out.


----------



## corey21 (Jan 31, 2013)

zap said:


> Last time we had heavy,heavy rains it blew out 7 bridges in our town, two of the bridges the brook took out.


I just checked my area lake has rose 10 feet since yesterday evening that is a big rise for the lake here. It only has 6 feet to get to summer pool.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2013)

We need the water, just not all at once. Just spoke with the town supervisor, I told him if he needs to get back in the woods (to check the brook)just give me a call.

I think they might pull some ice out from the banks of the brook up on the S curves, by the bridge in the picture they have the excavator there just in case they need it.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 31, 2013)

we had pouring rain with high winds, clear and sunny 60 degrees, then slightly overcast with bitter cold gust, and now its snowing...all in 1 day. is crazy times.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 31, 2013)

If they put a Cat on your property is it ours?  The town positioned two excavators in different locations (one on our property) in case they have some ice jams. The two bridges they put them by both were taken out in the fall of 2005 by heavy rains/beaver huts that came down through.

Pic 6746 is up the brook where some ice is pushed to the sides,6744 is across the road from our property that the ice is building up, 6743 is the Cat.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 31, 2013)

Sheesh. Last time I looked at the forecast there was a chance of flurries for this afternoon. I went out to pick up and stack some wood I had split. Flurries began and before I knew it, the quad, the wood and I were covered in a half inch of snow. Wind hasn't really let up since that nasty front blew through a couple days ago. Tonight it's supposed to go low double digits with gusts to 30 mph. Then, finally, some decent wood-gettin' weather for several days.
Got a killer load in the stove, dropped the bypass and she has just taken wing...


----------



## corey21 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like that clipper has got here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2013)

With the rain stopping along with the colder weather the Brook has calmed down, still some ice build up on the other side of the road.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Got 4 inches of snow on the ground at my house from this last storm.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2013)

corey21 said:


> Got 4 inches of snow on the ground at my house from this last storm.


Send that up hear, the snow we have is hard like cement or like Sav called it today, rock snow.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 3, 2013)

zap said:


> Send that up hear, the snow we have is hard like cement or like Sav called it today, rock snow.


It is still snowing lightly outside the last time i looked. The bad part is that my seasoned wood got covered out on my porch we have had blowing snow. Been fighting with damp wood with frozen water on it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2013)

corey21 said:


> It is still snowing lightly outside the last time i looked. The bad part is that my seasoned wood got covered out on my porch we have had blowing snow. Been fighting with damp wood with frozen water on it.


Do you have a tarp?


----------



## corey21 (Feb 3, 2013)

zap said:


> Do you have a tarp?


No i just use an old pool cover to put over my stacks. Just did not cover the wood on the porch before this snow that was my bad...

I could use a week with no snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2013)

corey21 said:


> No i just use an old pool cover to put over my stacks. Just did not cover the wood on the porch before this snow that was my bad...
> 
> I could use a week with no snow.


It should be fine if it was seasoned for a year, a few days inside before you burn it should do the trick. All our wood is stacked outside with the tops covered, it's never really been a problem if it's been seasoned a year, oak takes longer.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 3, 2013)

zap said:


> It should be fine if it was seasoned for a year, a few days inside before you burn it should do the trick. All our wood is stacked outside with the tops covered, it's never really been a problem if it's been seasoned a year, oak takes longer.


Yeah it does fine if it has been inside a few hours i can get to 650 stove top so it is just from the snow.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2013)

It looks like this next storm will hit the Eastern New England states pretty good if it comes together, they're calling for 6-12 in our area, I'm sure that will change.

From AccuWeather:
When these two storms join forces, a fierce blizzard is expected to unfold across eastern New England from Portland to Boston to Providence.
Blizzard conditions will develop in this corridor Friday afternoon, leading to a nightmare for the evening commute. The worst of the blizzard will then howl Friday night.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 6, 2013)

New England primarily. Following courtesy of WxRisk:

1PM FRIDAY... PRECIP in NYC r/s mix... Moderate snow in Much of PA NYC and snow is Just reaching BOS 

7PM HEAVY SNOW... eastern PA/ Philly NYC most of NJ all of southeast NY ...all of NYC and Long Island ...all of MASS CT RI .. 

Moderate snow over central and eastern PA all of central and eastern and Upstate NY and northern new England

1AM SAT .... STILL heavy all of MASS RI .. Moderate snow still over N NJ NYC southeast Interior NY all of CT western half of Mass southern VT southern NH southern ME

7AM SAT yes this thing is STILL GOING !! Moderate SNOW over all of central and eastern NY still LIGHT snow over NJ NYC southeast Interior NY and northern New England

1PM SAT-- STILL snowing over BOS se mass coast of Maine


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 6, 2013)

I like to see at least 1 good blizzard a winter ,guess i should move to buffalo NY.  My truck can handle about a foot of snow before i have to engage the 4x4 then about 2-3 Ft.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone stack their wood close to the stove as to warm it to facilitate drying?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 6, 2013)

Maps be showin 23" in some places. I think that the stars have to align for that one, but may be snow blowin' twice. I'm supposed to cut/move/stack kiln wood, and stack the kiln this weekend. Should be really fun.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 6, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> . I think that the stars have to align for that one


 
{raises hands in the air} Hear me gods of the stars and moons! accept my sarifice of fried chicken and mashed potato with gravy and grant me the power! but don't let it snow in AP's back yard.....

23" on the way....grease your shovels friends.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Time to gas up the ariens, fill up the back door wood rack, and of course....

Laugh hysterically at the run on bottled water at market basket


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 6, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> {raises hands in the air} Hear me gods of the stars and moons! accept my sarifice of fried chicken and mashed potato with gravy and grant me the power! but don't let it snow in AP's back yard.....
> 
> 23" on the way....grease your shovels friends.


 
It's like Camelot here. The rain and leaves fall strategically onto my garden, providing water and mulch; the squirrels fall strategically out of the trees onto the driveway, providing a laugh.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 6, 2013)

No significant accumulation here according to my forecast.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 6, 2013)

Nobody gets snowed in more than a day, but they all make a stupid run on the grocery store.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 6, 2013)

Model generated totals...These could be low.






BUT.....GFS has wind gusts to 70 at Boston. A strong Noreaster.
If you are in eastern MA, get fuel for the generator.

ETA: Caution....high bust potential with this type of storm. (i.e. might not happen) but watch the next 24 hours. If it's still on so many models....polish up that shovel.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys in new england get all the fun


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 6, 2013)

When school lets out ill be on the beach in florida with my kids for a month and forget all about woodstoves and snow till next season. Instead ill worry about hurricanes


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks like webbie is going to need the snowshoes. Ya'll be careful out there. take it slow and easy.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 6, 2013)

zap said:


> It looks like this next storm will hit the Eastern New England states pretty good if it comes together, they're calling for 6-12 in our area, I'm sure that will change.
> 
> From AccuWeather:
> When these two storms join forces, a fierce blizzard is expected to unfold across eastern New England from Portland to Boston to Providence.
> Blizzard conditions will develop in this corridor Friday afternoon, leading to a nightmare for the evening commute. The worst of the blizzard will then howl Friday night.


Looks like it is going to be all rain here.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2013)

AccuWeather dropped our snow amount down to 3-6 from 6-12, I'm sure it will change again.
NOAA has us at 14-18, http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> Model generated totals...These could be low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I right smack in that 14-18 zone. I think Ray is too.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 6, 2013)

I've only used my 2 stage snowblower once in the last 2 years but it looks like it will be getting used this storm. I'm in the 14" - 18" zone as well. Might give the single stage a shot if I can get out there before it gets too deep. I love the light weight and maneuverability that the single stage offers over the 2 stage.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, I'll stop cluttering up the thread after this one. Models still holding the storm, but for eastern MA, I think the thing is the strength of the noreaster more than the depth of the snow. Could be an historic storm for Boston.
I'm serious about those gensets boys. One or 2 more runs like this and you should be buying gas and stacking wood:


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Nobody gets snowed in more than a day, but they all make a stupid run on the grocery store.


 

I can remember getting 9" in one storm followed by 24" a couple days after. Living on a remote road in the Berkshires, I didn't get out for several days. And I should have stayed inside. That's when the Barracuda got a nose job.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> OK, I'll stop cluttering up the thread after this one. Models still holding the storm, but for eastern MA, I think the thing is the strength of the noreaster more than the depth of the snow. Could be an historic storm for Boston.
> I'm serious about those gensets boys. One or 2 more runs like this and you should be buying gas and stacking wood:


Holy %$&#*+%&$%#%$&%&$#+ I'm at the edge of that tiny 30in circle.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2013)

My parents have a picture of me in78 in my snowsuit up to my armpits in the back yard. I think this Saturday I will be able to take the same photo of my twins!


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 6, 2013)

jharkin said:


> My parents have a picture of me in78 in my snowsuit up to my armpits in the back yard. I think this Saturday I will be able to take the same photo of my twins!


My friend had an old Jeep CJ3B which we stuck in about 2' of snow when the clutch linkage broke during the storm. Had to abandon her and hike home. Cold and tiring.
Picture for the younger folks (his didn't have chrome but the tires are right):





A more ordinary one:


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 6, 2013)

Our weather guy says you guys in the Northeast could see the worst one since 1977.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2013)

granpajohn said:


> OK, I'll stop cluttering up the thread after this one. Models still holding the storm, but for eastern MA, I think the thing is the strength of the noreaster more than the depth of the snow. Could be an historic storm for Boston.
> I'm serious about those gensets boys. One or 2 more runs like this and you should be buying gas and stacking wood:


Do you have a wind map for the same area? The places I've checked are all over the map.


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry Zap, I've been offline for a while.
I find wind hard to model because it does not accumulate. It is here-and-gone. But...


----------



## granpajohn (Feb 7, 2013)

and here's the NAM for Saturday. Looked like some of the best northerly winds to me. Length of vector indicates speed. (This is not exactly my area of expertise.)


----------



## JustWood (Feb 7, 2013)

zap said:


> AccuWeather dropped our snow amount down to 3-6 from 6-12, I'm sure it will change again.
> NOAA has us at 14-18, http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml


 
I'm hoping this is the new norm.
East coast gets walloped and the belt gets didly.
I'm gonna take a sweet azz vacation just on the fuel savings from not plowing.
I'm starting to get used to not having to trudge through ball deep snow all winter !!


----------

